# Drakes Circus Plymouth



## Lamb Phall (Jun 4, 2010)

_Slightly different report from the norm hope you like.

I had the good fortune to visit Drakes Circus Shopping Centre in August 2006, just 8 weeks before the official opening, as you can see hardly any of the floor tiles had been laid and most of the units are just shells._

Drake Circus Shopping Centre is a 60,800 m² (654,000 ft²) covered shopping mall in the centre of Plymouth, England which opened in October 2006.

The new building, designed by London-based architects Chapman Taylor and built by Bovis Lend Lease and situated behind the ruined Charles Church, preserved as the city's civilian war memorial, has provoked a mixed reception. Just after it opened, the shopping centre won the 'Carbuncle Cup for crimes against architecture' for being the worst new building in the UK. However in 2007 it won two retail industry national awards, one of which was the Retail Week magazine's "Shopping Location of the Year". Also in 2007, the centre's management introduced a code of conduct which, like one the Bluewater centre controversially introduced in 2005, banned hooded tops and baseball caps.

Top Floor Looking Towords ETs and Fast Food Area






Looking Down what is now Lush, Argyle Shop, Aqua Perla and Inspire





You can just see the escalator all boxed in





More Escalator boxed in















Empty Shop Unit





Roof Shot





Car Park





Roof Shot towords Exeter Street




Ta for Looking


----------

